# New to this hobby and loving it!



## salt (Jan 22, 2010)

Good morning...I have wanted to raise pigeons for years now and have finally taken that step. Pretty interesting as it seems that the beginner book I purchased "after" starting my flock seems as though it was written about me. I have made all the mistakes but have come out lucky...only 8 have flown back to their original owners...and 25 have stayed with me.

Look forward to the many questions I will be posting on here...it's been a lot of fun through trial and error!

Have a good weekend...off to the coops!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Welcome. I'm certain you'll find many here who will be more than willing to give you all the help you need. They've been great for me in my first year. Welcome to you, and thanks to everyone else.

Hugh


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Good morning to you too - feels like afternoon to me, I've been up since 3:30  On a SATURDAY MORNING! 
Anyway - Welcome to PT 
Just curious, did the original owner give the birds back to you when they returned to them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

one of things I did not put alot of thought in when I first got mine, was the need and use of fake eggs. really one can not do without them. if you don't have fake eggs, then either they hatch too many birds and over crowding happens, or if you take them away and not put anything under her the hen may get depleted of her calcium reserves laying too soon and can become egg bound or lame. so make sure you have plenty of fake eggs. good luck and happy flying!


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

I've Had Or Raised Pigeons Off And On Now For Over 25 Years. And I'm Still Learning. I Would Say That 95 % Of What I Think I Know Comes From The People Here. I Check The New Posts Atleast 3-4 Times A Day. And Everyday I Learn Something New. I Read Every Thing. I Only Raise Rollers But I Learn Just As Much From The Racing Bird Posts. So Keep Coming Back And Keep Learning. Shawn


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to pigeon-Talk!


----------

